# Samsung fascinate SD card issues



## jart32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I tried cm7 several versions up to nightly 22 and the vanilla mod v6 all left me with a non mountable SD card... thought the card went bad bit when back at stock ed05 all works fine. Is this issue because of the stock SD card and the custom rom ....would a different card help.. or are newer versions of the nightlys working now...? Or a different kernel or radio...? Followed many different ways to do custom installs and trims with none working completely.. always have SD card issues.. even tried the biffmod .. any ideas anyone.????

Cheers


----------



## Tyler1234567 (Aug 2, 2011)

Did you odin the gingerbread bootloaders?


----------



## jart32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Yes I did Odin the bootloaders. Once it rebooted I got it to load up but SD card would not mount for anything. No matter what I did. So back at stock now.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

There's already a multi page thread regarding the SD card issue. I would suggest reading through it.


----------



## jart32 (Aug 18, 2011)

K will do again..... hopefully I can find something that works..... and at worst case... I will stick with stock with widgets and a nice launcher.....


----------

